# What's your best surge ride?$



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

I have never had a ride over $60. Yesterday was a surge 2.2 40 min trip about 15 miles to logan airport. In my pocket was $57. What is your best trip and how much?


----------



## Ignoranamous (Jun 20, 2016)

A 3.8x surge from Portola Valley to SF. 40 mins and $104 to me.


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

Oven Baked Juice said:


> A 3.8x surge from Portola Valley to SF. 40 mins and $104 to me.


Nice! my best is a 2.2x I hardly get surge prices. I don't like to chase surge anyways. If I'm in the area then


----------



## UberJu (Jul 11, 2016)

A 2.2x ride from 7th near Verizon center to deep into Silver Spring, MD. Almost $80.


----------



## HotRodriguez75 (Oct 16, 2015)

Getting the highest surge is about knowing a specific event or location is going to surge, being in that area waiting and *offline*, predicting where the surge will peak based number of other drivers and the amount of people at said event or location, and then *staying offline.* Of course, the key here is finding a long ride versus a short ride as you only have one ride out of an event at the surge peak.

4.5 Surge about a month ago










4.1 Surge last week


----------



## UberJu (Jul 11, 2016)

Those are great surges



HotRodriguez75 said:


> Getting the highest surge is about knowing a specific event or location is going to surge, being in that area waiting and *offline*, predicting where the surge will peak based number of other drivers and the amount of people at said event or location, and then *staying offline.* Of course, the key here is finding a long ride versus a short ride as you only have one ride out of an event at the surge peak.
> 
> 4.5 Surge about a month ago
> 
> ...


----------



## jack badly (Apr 13, 2016)

boston surge rate sucks. highest surge rate in the most rarest days I have seen is only 3.5x


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

Yes Boston doesn't offer surge all that often. I rather travel 6-7 miles away from the city 3-4 times in a 10 hour shift and make my $15-20 per trip. I start around 4am and I live and start from home about 7.5 miles from Logan Airport. I may hit a surge 1-2 times a shift some days not at all with doing 20-24 trips per shift.


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

4.0X for me from Levi's Stadium to downtown San Jose, 11 miles net $40 for me. Most of the time it's only around 1.5X to 2.0X because I don't drive at bar closing time.


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

Transportador said:


> 4.0X for me from Levi's Stadium to downtown San Jose, 11 miles net $40 for me. Most of the time it's only around 1.5X to 2.0X because I don't drive at bar closing time.


That's it $40 for a 11 mile ride at 4.0x how much does Uber pay per mile in your city?


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

Brian G. said:


> That's it $40 for a 11 mile ride at 4.0x how much does Uber pay per mile in your city?


A lousy $0.85 per mile and $0.15 a minute for San Jose. It's better in San Francisco at $1.15 a mile.

I happened to be in the area. I don't chase surge. The high surge comes with traffic jams (ball games, concerts) and you end up taking forever to pick up, forever to get out of the area toward destination. Mostly people take short rides when it surges high. It wastes your time. Unless there is something like a train wreck causing mass transit break down, then it's party time


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

Damn man that is pretty low. It's $1.24 here in Boston. Is it consistently busy though?


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

Yes it is busy most of the time. When you drive here you end up in SF a lot also. It also surges everyday late at night (bar closing and early morning airport trips). But that's when I'm sleeping due to my day job.


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

Oh ok. Same here I don't work nights or weekends. I do work early mornings but no surges. I did have a day time job but unfortunately I drive Uber full time as of now. The money isn't bad though.


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

If you drive full time then you can taylor your schedule to match the surge time, commute time, airport run time if you can, and make more money. Here they give incentives to drive during morning and afternoon commutes. But that's when I can't drive.


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

Exactly but I can't work the evening rush and chasing incentives are pointless especially doing all those pool jobs that don't always work out. I do ok for the hours I do work.


----------



## jack badly (Apr 13, 2016)

I work Boston morning rush hour too. There are drivers saying they make 30-35 bucks/hr at night but I am not down with dealing with the chaos from drinkers and it is 2-3x more difficult to drive at night cuz its nighttime. Also Some drivers forgot to turn on their head lights..


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

Nice man. I start in the medford tuffs area around 4am. I usually average 3-4 airports in that area every shift. I can make $75-85 in the first 3 hours and after that its around $15 or more per hr.


----------



## jack badly (Apr 13, 2016)

I would like to start ubering at 4am some days to see what's it like. Waking up that early is my biggest issue but I think I can overcome that. 

Routinely, I start at 7am and I earn about 20/hr. Today, it is roughly 30/hr due to picking up several surge trips. Airport trip is very lucrative but I only averaged one trip/morning. I would like to do those 10-15 times per day if they have it. I live near fenway so most of my pax are commuters to work.


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

Wow that's still a good average. I average after all expenses $15-$20 per hour. I live by medford/malden area. It is hard to wake up at 330am for a 4am start but its worth it. When you see your waybill at 7am its not so bad. I do end up sleeping in some days and start around 6am but then work until 4pm. What's your total lifetime trips so far?


----------



## jack badly (Apr 13, 2016)

Almost 700 lifetime trips.

I noticed surge is back during the rush hour. It usually appears in Boston, Somerville, Cambridge, Brookline and Brighton area.

I would not be bothered to work during the 3-7pm block due to many drivers trying to chase the bonus. It is notoriously bad for me, especially the same time on Saturday, I averaged 10 bucks/hour. lol


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

I haven't worked a Saturday and only worked 2-3 hrs yesterday because I needed to make up some hrs i lost. My schedule is mon-fri. I can't do those incentives/bonus because I usually deny pool rides and end up getting suspended 5 min or more when I do it. I could possibly get the $100 bonus for 30 rides in the peak hrs of 7am-9am but I usually screw it up by Wednesday lol.


----------



## Ringo (Jul 2, 2016)

2.2 San Jose to San Francisco $103


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

How long did that ride take and miles?


----------



## Uber_rat (Jun 3, 2016)

3.4 X surge pricing, 97 miles, 1.5 hours. Fare was $340 and my take was about $270.


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

Wow that's a pretty good one. It took a total of 3 hrs round trip? If it was a regular trip you would've only take home $100. I would be worry the rider was sketchy but bravo man.


----------



## Uber_rat (Jun 3, 2016)

It was a young kid, but I kept an eye on the app the entire trip waiting for him to cancel when I was near the destination.


----------



## popeyes (Aug 6, 2016)

Can't compete to any of you.
My best surge was 3.4x 158 mins 9.7 mi
I got IDR 341,500 (about $25.97)


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

I got a 4.9 after a concert ended. I took the pax 30 miles and made $116. Best ever.


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

popeyes said:


> Can't compete to any of you.
> My best surge was 3.4x 158 mins 9.7 mi
> I got IDR 341,500 (about $25.97)


Is $26 a lot of money where you are driving? That's over 2 1/2 hrs of work. What country is this?


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

Th


REX HAVOC said:


> I got a 4.9 after a concert ended. I took the pax 30 miles and made $116. Best ever.


What city was this? That doesn't sound like a good trip.


----------



## popeyes (Aug 6, 2016)

Brian G. said:


> Is $26 a lot of money where you are driving? That's over 2 1/2 hrs of work. What country is this?


In Bandung city of Indonesia, a country in South East Asia.

It's not too big but can't be said too little. People with normal lifestyle can live for 2-3 days.


----------



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

Trip last Saturday night, 6.2X, 11.9 miles, just shy of $70 quick dollars in 14 minutes.


----------



## jack badly (Apr 13, 2016)

Today I started ubering at 5:30 am (my first time this early), I have to say the traffic is smooth as a baby's ass. The traffic lights was basically blinking yellow on most of time until 6:00. My first trip was 6 mile done in 16 minutes and I got 10 bucks off it. My second trip was airport. Very quick 17 minute trip to the airport.. 

If you can wake up this early (perhaps 4-4:30), you will make much more than after 7am rush hour.


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

Exactly. I try to start at 4am and for the first 2 hours its smooth sailing and fast cash.


----------



## Luber4.9 (Nov 25, 2015)

$601 XL 3.4x NB to SB

Had a few in the $200s too.


----------



## jack badly (Apr 13, 2016)

Luber4.9 said:


> $601 XL 3.4x NB to SB
> 
> Had a few in the $200s too.


riding an airplane is way cheaper.


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

Nice 3.5x surge from the palace of Auburn Hills to downtown Detroit. 45 mins of my time and $75 including the cash tip. Also had a post palace trip of 8.5x surge after the drake concert but it was only like 3 miles so around $30 for that trip. But was eagerly anticipating a long drive at 8.5x. ha.


----------



## Jcs186 (Jul 4, 2016)

I had one from a luke bryan concert. 4.0x and 30 miles. Took about an hour. $114 to me. He paid closer to $150.


----------



## Ian wood (Jan 31, 2016)

I had many good surged


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

I made $170 from MSP airport to St Peter


----------



## Bublik (Aug 26, 2015)

XL trip on 3,9


----------



## Ian wood (Jan 31, 2016)

You Another good 5xXl call


Bublik said:


> XL trip on 3,9


oh man did you noticed that Uber have adjusted your original fare? They did twice to last both time I fought it back and got back to the normal fare. That's not our problem when customer complaints about the fare.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

I drove 80 miles earlier


----------



## CapeUber (Jul 28, 2016)

Ian wood said:


> View attachment 54504
> You Another good 5xXl call
> 
> oh man did you noticed that Uber have adjusted your original fare? They did twice to last both time I fought it back and got back to the normal fare. That's not our problem when customer complaints about the fare.


It been adjusted by my request. They requested UberX and it was 8 riders. so, i contacted uber to adjust as XL ride.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

7 minutes, 2.03 miles, 3.5X surge= $20.80. It's the short length that makes it special! (least that's what I tell the gals)


----------



## KMAV (Apr 9, 2015)

8.9 on New Year's Eve 2016, followed up by an 8.6. I enjoyed those rides for sure (Indianapolis).


----------



## Sean Streck (Jan 13, 2016)

Single best ever was an airport trip during a snow storm. 4.1x surge, 15 miles, $77 net in uberX. Best ever back to back was 2 uberXL trips of $62 and $68 at bar close. Left downtown at 2:02, back by 2:25, drove second surge allll the way out to a far suburb which had my home half way in between. So I made about 140 bucks after tips for the last hour of the night.

Recently, though. There was a severe thunderstorm that rolled through during rush hour with 60 mph winds and I did 4 uberX trips downtown between 7 and 8 for people who literally had no other choice. Average take home was $20 for fares that were generally 3/4 to 2 miles. Made it to work half an hour before anyone else (rain ruined rush hour; everyone else was jammed in traffic) and had $80 in my pocket =p.


----------



## Rich2nyce (Jan 25, 2016)

Select surge @ 2.9x going 32 miles to alpharetta 168 after ubers cut. Highest surge ive gotten is 3.6x on x, short 7 mile trip though. Cant wait til the holidays!


----------



## 1995flyingspur (Aug 18, 2016)

Brian G. said:


> I have never had a ride over $60. Yesterday was a surge 2.2 40 min trip about 15 miles to logan airport. In my pocket was $57. What is your best trip and how much?


It amazes me you guys haven't left to work for a real taxi company... I have had countless calls for well over $200. Nearly every shift I get at least one call for about $100. You guys are doing those same longer distance calls but aren't getting properly compensated.


----------



## AvsUberJunkie (Mar 16, 2016)

Late night 2.9 surge UberSelect.
Only drove 1/2 mile to pick up at nearby hotel.
Got ping while sitting in my living room.


----------

